# For the Beer drinking/weight watching among us.



## richg99 (May 25, 2019)

I've recently taken up a variant of the Keto diet. I am pretty happy with it. I am never hungry, yet have lost a bit over 20 lbs in three months. Slow and gradual seems to work. Every other diet I tried I gave up on quickly because I was always hungry.

Anyhow, I still enjoy a drink. Counting carbs is the major thing in this diet, so this List/Schedule might be helpful to some. It was for me. Looks like, amazingly, Miller Lite is the best of my normally available draft choices around here. Have fun.

https://draftmag.com/images/beeramid.jpg


----------



## LDUBS (May 25, 2019)

Several family members are on Keto. They also use intermittent fasting, which I really don't fully understand. Whatever it is, it seems to work well for them and it looks like they eat a lot of food at mealtimes. Anyway, some of them will appreciate this beer pyramid. :beer:


----------



## gnappi (May 25, 2019)

Congrats Rich. Twenty pounds is great! And thanks (I think) for the beeramid... It looks like I have to ditch the Peroni and Guinness. I can work with Miller Light, but there's always that nagging voice saying... "hey you can now have TWO" 

One thing about that beeramid, considering the alcohol content percentage adding to the calorie intake, it's eye opening.


----------



## richg99 (May 25, 2019)

Yea, I was surprised when I looked up the beer that I had been drinking.

It turns out that Whiskey; Scotch; Gin & Vodka etc. all have little or no carbs at all. Wine has some. Beer has some. With this diet, I can pretty much eat a lot of Meat; Eggs; Cheese and have reasonable amounts of alcohol along with it.

Works for me!


----------



## jethro (Jun 3, 2019)

Well that's a good thing, I can keep drinking my Makers Mark and water.


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2019)

I have been doing Keto mostly on, but a little off since 1/1/2019. I am down 27 pounds. I also do intermittent fasting where I only eat between 12- 8 PM. I don't drink too much, but I have been enjoying Titos vodka with sparkling flavored water. I will have beer occasionally too. Some light variant......


----------



## DaleH (Jun 3, 2019)

This 'intermittent fasting' fad is ... meh, a whole lotta do about N O T H I N G, to me. Think about it ... one intermittent fasts EVERY day ... last meal at 6-8pm and you don't have your next until > 12-hours later ... well, duh! 

Thing is, people shouldn't 'diet', but should learn to eat correctly; make it a lifestyle - not a 'diet'. Also learn to eat from the 'outside aisles' of the food/grocery stores. And avoid processed foods. 

Diet too much or wrong, and it puts your body into starvation mode and that shuts down your metabolism. And that is why however, programs that do focus on beneficial things like the Glycemic Index DO work well! As that ensures your metabolism stays rev'd up.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 3, 2019)

Based on result of family members this Keto and intermittent fasting seems to work pretty well. Especially when coupled with some exercise. 

I was walking through the airport and bumped into the guy who invented the Keto diet. He agreed to take a pic with me. He lost a lot of weight. That's me on the right. :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 4, 2019)

DaleH said:


> Thing is, people shouldn't 'diet', but should learn to eat correctly; make it a lifestyle - not a 'diet'.



This!!!

I'm overall pretty healthy. I work out 4-5 days a week and eat as healthy as I can as much as possible. Do I enjoy eating crappy food now and then, you bet!! Do I have a beer or 12 on a hot Saturday doing yard work, absolutely!! :beer: The key is moderation, IMO. I'm not eating pulled pork and ribs off the smoker and washing it down with beer every night. I'm 6'8" and weigh in at 239#. That's down from a high of 283# in the spring of 2016 when I found out my wife was pregnant with our first child. That was an awakening for me. My wife recently gave birth to our second child 8 weeks ago. I'm 37 and I want to be as healthy as I can be for my children so they'll have me around for as long as possible. And there really isn't any excuse to not eat healthy or not find 20-30 minutes a few days a week to exercise. Between a 2 year old and a pregnant wife, meals usually weren't' the healthiest. So I made myself separate, healthy meals. Now that I have zero time in the evenings, other than chase around a 2 year old and help take care of an 8 week old, I get up at 4:45 during the week to get in a 30-45 minute intense workout while everyone is still in bed. Being healthy has become a high priority for me, so I make the changes necessary to continue that lifestyle. 

With all of that said, if you can shed some lbs and be healthier by doing something like keto, or intermittent fasting that's great!! But it's gotta be something you can stick with for the long haul. Like DaleH said, and IMO, the best way to go about it is to make it a lifestyle change by eating a healthy, well balanced diet consisting of high protein, moderate carbs and low fat. If the goal is to loose weight you gotta simply take in less calories than you output throughout the day. Either add in some exercise, eat less or both. It really is that simple!!


----------



## DaleH (Jun 4, 2019)

BigTerp said:


> My wife recently gave birth to our second child 8-weeks ago.


*Congratulations!* Keep that up and you'll be around for your kid's kid's kid! 



> ... you gotta simply take in less calories than you output throughout the day. It really is that simple!!


Well said ... =D>


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 4, 2019)

Hey Big Terp, congratulations on the new addition!!


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks. Although my fishing time as suffered greatly, we couldn't be happier!!


----------

